# Need help finding a new sensitive food!



## TuckerA (Mar 22, 2011)

I have a three year old English Pointer (Tucker), adopted about a year ago. Sweetest velcro dog in the world! Poor guy had a rough start to life, and my vet has noticed all the markers of a distemper survivor. Distemper attacks the nervous, GI, and respiratory systems, and is nearly always fatal. The protocol is to euthanize any dog presenting with the signs of distemper because it is nearly impossible to treat, and even more rare that a dog survive it without intervention.

My problem is food and diarrhea. Tucker has some residual problems from the distemper- he has a sensitive GI tract. I have tried TONS of different foods- Science Diet, ProPlan, Blue Buffalo, the Natura brands, Nutro, all the "limited ingredient" diets, etc. The higher the quality of the food and the more "premium" it is, the worse he does. All trials were done with proper transition time. So far the ONLY thing I have found that Tucker has semi-solid to solid stools on is Bil-Jac. He also has fewer head bobbles (episodes of mild seizure activity) on the Bil-Jac. Mind-boggling, I know!

The Bil-Jac result isn't perfect- he spits up/regurgitates, and within the last week or so has been eating a lot of grass. Overall, however, this is the food he has done the best on. Eating grass and the reflux tells me something isn't settling right, and I need suggestions as to what to try with him. 

Royal Canin's Medium Active Special 25 is supposed to be for sensitive stomachs and coats...any feedback on that one? Any other great sensitive formulas out there?

Thank you!!!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd skip the Royal Canin. Have you tried any of the Natural Balance limited ingredient diet foods? For my food allergy boy/colitis boy (same dog unfortunately), Natural Balance's Sweet Potato and Fish was awesome however I also have to add ProZyme (a dog digestive enzyme) and for a long time a probiotic also. I'd recommend a limited ingredient fish based food along with ProZyme to see how he does. You may also want to try adding water to the food for 30 minutes or so before he eats as softening it up makes it less hard on the gut which may help. Have you tried homemade chicken and rice to see how he responds to a bland diet?


----------



## TuckerA (Mar 22, 2011)

I have tried the Natural Balance LIDs (the duck and bison, I believe). I really thought that would be the ticket, but unfortunately those were one of the worst as far as the diarrhea. But maybe the fish variety would make a difference? Tucker LOVES his food soaked in water and won't eat otherwise, so that is a constant and doesn't make any difference in terms of what comes out the other end.

A couple months ago, I did a few days of plain boiled chicken and rice with him, and he did great. If all else fails, we could stick to that, but with a ridiculous school load, my own health problems, and more surgery coming up, I would like to find a dry kibble that he can eat.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

The fish may make a difference. My dog cannot eat the Duck and Potato or the Lamb and Rice because he's allergic to duck and allergic to lamb. But he does great on the bison, fish or chicken varieties. So yes, the type can make a HUGE difference.

Personally, I'd recommend a 24 hour fast (nothing but water for 24 hours), then a bland diet of chicken and rice for 7-10 days (give his stomach time to settle down) with some plain yogurt and a bit of pumpkin added (and maybe some psyllium to help firm things up). Then slowly switch over to a food SLOWLY over a 7-10 day period. If after 2-3 weeks you've tried a new food and some Prozyme and he is still having issues with the diarrhea, I'd make sure you are feeding a healthy diet and then I'd recommend adding 1-2 tsp of whole husk psyllium to each meal which should take care of the issue. Thing is you will then have to do this all of the time, unless he grows out of it. But it worked for us for a few years until I was able to stop using it.

Also just chicken and rice is not a balanced food so without adding vitamins and minerals that by itself isn't really a great idea as a long term solution.

Just my opinion from having gone through diarrhea and allergies for many years and having had both under control for a good 2 years now.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

If you can get Acana, you may consider giving a sample bag a try. I work with a guy that has a German Shorthair, and he just couldn't win with the poor guy. He tried every food out there, and the dog couldn't keep weight- l mean, he was literally skin and bones. Never a solid poop, not anything even close on any food. He started him on Acana about six months ago, and the change is astounding. He's at a decent weight, has nice solid poop, and he's even starting to grow fur in previously bald areas. 

Obviously not every food works the same for every dog. But we've been recommending Acana to other people with dogs that are having issues like this, and so far its been doing the trick!


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

My dogs ate California Natural grain-free (venison) for about 6 months - hardest poops EVER on that food!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Sounds like you and Tucker have through a lot. I work for Nutro, so please let me know if you need any help.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you tried some of the more meat-inclusive grain-free foods such as Wellness Core, Merrick Before-Grain, Blue Buff Wilderness?

Most of the foods you listed as having tried are some of the more "carby" foods, so perhaps a lower-carb, higher meat diet may do the trick? Maybe not Orijen though, that food is soo rich, you'd have to try Acana first.

Also, remember that the higher quality the kibble, the less of it you will feed, so overfeeding can cause loose stools.

Edit: I would skip most foods labeled as being for "sensitive" stomachs as they aren't really anything special, usually just the same food with a different name on the bag.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

If looking at LID food youmay also want to consider GO Naturals Salmon and Oatmeal. Relatively gentle on the gut and works well for our sensitive girl.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken and rice isn't horrible and can be fed for quite a while if the dog was doing okay before the upset happened. Add in 1/2 tsp of powdered egg shell for a calcium source and it is even better. If you want to go from there you can. Chicken needs a lot of minerals and vitamins added so a dab of beef liver is a huge improvement, working red meats in over time is good if possible or just figure out what to add and use human grade vitamins and minerals to do so.

What about doing a preemptive strike by cooking chicken ahead of time and freezing in daily sized blobs? Then get one out of the freezer, defrost in a pan, add raw rice and water to measure, bring to a boil, turn off heat and let it sit on the hot burner until water is absorbed. Mix in the calcium, stir and let sit until cooled Start to finish it took about 30 minutes with very little attention from me. I did this daily for Sassy as fresh cooked tastes better. This method was fine and I could easily cook enough meat for a couple weeks in a day and my time was only about 30 minutes total to bone, then chop the meat in the processor, weigh out and put into the freezer.

Which Bil Jac were you feeding? The regular one is high in fat, perhaps look for a lower fat kibble? Apparently corn isn't a problem and it is quite a simple food. Much as I admire Champion pet products their foods aren't simple.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

FIRST MATE, a very clean dog food with limited ingredients, Is it light on meat, YES. But the one thing it has over these other dog foods mentioned is in is MADE IN-HOUSE and the company isn't owned by some MONEY GRUBBING outfit.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> FIRST MATE, a very clean dog food with limited ingredients, Is it light on meat, YES. But the one thing it has over these other dog foods mentioned is in is MADE IN-HOUSE and the company isn't owned by some MONEY GRUBBING outfit.


Acana and Origin are made in house.


----------



## Cain (Feb 14, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> Acana and Origin are made in house.


So is Fromms.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

First Mate is limited ingredient but if you feed it I would add some fresh meats along with it. The first ingredient in their formulas is potato.


----------

